# Critical Skills Visa Rejected after submitting correct documents



## heenamanglani (Sep 18, 2018)

I applied for Critical skiils visa under Integrated PHP developer - SAQA done, IITPSA done, got offer letter from company in JHB.

Applied on 23rd august 2018 and got rejection on 11th September 2018 - It says that there is no proof that employer is duly registered under south african company's law.

Now, this is not right. My employer is registered in 1999 which I can also check on cipc eservice portal

What can be done in this case?


----------



## jmgiba (Apr 11, 2016)

Where did you apply?


----------



## jmgiba (Apr 11, 2016)

Maybe you should consider appealing this decision. Have you applied in South Africa?


----------



## heenamanglani (Sep 18, 2018)

Yes I have applied in South africa, Johannesburg. I am currently here in the country on spouse visa


----------



## khoulibaly27 (Feb 3, 2019)

heenamanglani said:


> Yes I have applied in South africa, Johannesburg. I am currently here in the country on spouse visa


How long did the appeal outcome take, i also had the same rejection statement and appealed last december with company registration documents.


----------



## heenamanglani (Sep 18, 2018)

I never appealed, I reapplied again with company documents and I got results in 1 months time.


----------



## OheneAma (May 11, 2019)

I came across some of your posts on the Forum and thought I should contact you on my issue.

I am in the process of renewing my initial one year critical skill visa. My visa is in Financial Investment Advisor .Through my volunteer work with a professional body, they have given me an offer to be their finance advisor.

My thinking is I can't take up any job if it's not a financial institution.

Kindly help because it's been hard finding a job and I don't think may renew my visa for the third time without a job offer. 

Regards 
Caroline.


----------



## Thabani (Feb 8, 2021)

OheneAma said:


> I came across some of your posts on the Forum and thought I should contact you on my issue.
> 
> I am in the process of renewing my initial one year critical skill visa. My visa is in Financial Investment Advisor .Through my volunteer work with a professional body, they have given me an offer to be their finance advisor.
> 
> ...


Hie Caroline

Which qualifications where you using in order to apply for financial advisor critical skill.

Regards
Thabani


----------

